# Problems with Plastisol Transfers



## mik22royal (Jul 28, 2015)

Help needed, using stock heat transfer that call for 10-12 seconds at 390-400f, however, all of the transfer is not releasing onto the t-shirt. What could cause this if I'm following the instructions. Should I increase the time under the press or is it possibly the transfers are defective. Please help, newbie and I can't afford to keep losing product or I'll be shutting down before I even get started

Thanks in advance for any assistance
Mik22royal


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Increase your pressure, use the higher temperature range, and do for the full 12 seconds.

Let us know if that works.


----------



## wilbur499 (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree pressure is a usually culprit. If you feel the transfer it should feel like course sand paper. The last step in making the transfer is to put a dry powder on it and this must be done while the last color is still wet. This powder is the adhesive. It the transfer is smooth - they screwed up. I use transfer express and they have had more than one issue with this. They are good to replace them but you have the time , and the garment invested in the meantime.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Generally with cure temperatures of 400 degrees, these transfers don't use adhesive powder. So the feel of the transfer would not come into play.

Transfers with adhesive have cure temperatures in the 325-350 range.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

What kind of press do you have, sounds like the press might be new to you. A lot of the lower price presses I've used were 20-40f lower than the gauge on the press says even when brand new. Have you tested it? If not, can you borrow a temp. gun from a friend? They have pretty inexpensive ones that are well worth the money.


----------



## mik22royal (Jul 28, 2015)

I would like to thank you gentlemen for your input, I will try what you have put forth and hopefully it will remedy the problem


----------



## mik22royal (Jul 28, 2015)

I do have a new press, it's a gecko 16x20 and I will go purchase a gun to ensure the temps are correct


----------



## mik22royal (Jul 28, 2015)

It mainly happens when I do cartoon hands that white, I don't know how to upload pics to enable you guys to see


----------



## Rubin3281 (Oct 6, 2015)

I am also new to using a heat press and having trouble with plastisol transfers. I have an Mpress 16x20. I know it's a lower end press. I believe it may be pressure and heat. I am using Silver Mountain graphics samples. The instructions say temp 375-385 and 7-10 seconds. That didn't work at all. So I put press time to about 20 secs. Helped a little.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Suggest checking the temperature with a heat gun that is accurate.


----------



## Rubin3281 (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah I have a heat gun temperature is good. Off maybe +-3 degrees


----------



## mik22royal (Jul 28, 2015)

I have found out that my press is about 30 degrees off, if I set it at 370, I'm actually at 400. and by adding some pressure the shirt came out perfect, I need to order more to be a 100 percent. I'm currently using transfers from proworld

mik22royal


----------



## Rubin3281 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks mik22royal I'm going to get some samples from proworld


----------

